# Which Coffee Bags?



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello Coffee Industry,

as I'm in the process of putting pieces together for my next (ad)venture, I'd like to gather facts and opinions about where my beans should go into.

I personally like the look and feel of kraft paper because it

- allows for applying necessary information by means of stamps (including branding)

└- which would be a cost-effective way to start off as it wouldn't require custom printing on bags or self-adhesive labels

- fits my idea of CI

- connects (at least visually) to the farm produce coffee beans are

OK, so far so good.

But how about the technical aspects of such bags:

- there are some with plastic lining and others with aluminium coats. *Which ones are preferable?*

- *is there a way to distinguish the different valves *or do I need to ask supplier (&trust their answer)?

- is one bottom structure better, e.g. more stable..., than another (block, side gusset, stand-up,...)?

Thanks guys, really appreciate your input!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would ask maybe Foudry Coffee Roasters


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Aluminium.Mylar is preferable. The plastic are for foods such as croissants, baked goods etc.. Wico valves are always a good sign.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com ?

Thank you Dave!

How would I know if it's a Wico valve?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it is the sellers are normally proud to state it, because it's one of the highest quality valves out there. Remember there are two different types of valve, one for ground coffee and one for wholebean. If you may be doing either, get only valves for ground coffee as they work fine with wholebean as well. I don't use valves, becasue I'm fortunate to not have to and I recently bought some pure Mylar foil type bags, nice and cheap and should take a label well unlike the "hairy" Kraft bags.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is ability to recycle or compost important?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Is ability to recycle or compost important?


Good question.

Generally speaking, obviously!

To my knowledge, the most recyclable pouches are 100% plastic - UV protective and airtight, but not communicating "farm produce inside" very well. On the other hand, the most compostable would be plain paper bags - very organic looking but not acting as any sort of barrier.

I've tinkered with the idea of providing returnable containers for gastro and regulars (pick-up subscription model). Only funding these would be a massive hurdle in the beginning.

Also, it wouldn't solve the problem for first- or one-timers.

In the end of the day it seems like quite a dilemma... @jeebsy what would be your recommendation?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> If it is the sellers are normally proud to state it, because it's one of the highest quality valves out there. Remember there are two different types of valve, one for ground coffee and one for wholebean. If you may be doing either, get only valves for ground coffee as they work fine with wholebean as well. I don't use valves, becasue I'm fortunate to not have to and I recently bought some pure Mylar foil type bags, nice and cheap and should take a label well unlike the "hairy" Kraft bags.


I hear you Dave!

Wico grounds valves it shall be 

Yea I vividly remember the whole packaging discussion in the home roasters section. I haven't used valve bags for friends and family either, now needing to rethink the situation... Mylar looks like anti-static bags used with electronics, while I can see benefits on the technical side, it would be very hard to put them into a suitable context, CI wise.

Thinking haaaard now...


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

This is a popular type used by roasters in the UK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bottom-Gusset-Zipper-Coffee-Degassing/dp/B06XG6F1GP/ref=pd_day0_hl_201_6?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06XG6F1GP&pd_rd_r=917c8dc5-c091-11e8-accc-074c9f7734a2&pd_rd_w=29wES&pd_rd_wg=6w2ha&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=f6359d5f-11a6-4577-a43b-58b9bb222f57&pf_rd_r=1CD48BBF5M2KQ1FSBKQN&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=1CD48BBF5M2KQ1FSBKQN

It combines the benefits of mylar with the look and feel of the kraft paper bags.

As for compostable/recyclable bags you'll face the same issues as cafes with takeaway cups. Anything that protects against moisture is difficult to recycle unless it's pure plastic. Even then there are issues surrounding whether the packaging that is recyclable ends up not being recycled. I'm looking into this with cafe takeaway cups at the moment and I think I'll opt for the best look and feel cups and ignore the recycling elements.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A few roasters are moving to compostable/recyclable now - Thomsons from Glasgow are rethinking their packaging just now have several sample bags in which can go straight in the recycling - they look and feel good too. They are the same ones 3fe use now


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnhACoahmG3/


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just came across those:

https://stroebel.de/en/oekoline-coffee-packagings.html

Not degradable, but eco-friendly, recyclable and free of aluminium. Together with aforementioned returnable containers... why not?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stroebel sales rep told me they use Bosch VAP and VAP-F valves in their bags. Also received a tech data sheet (German, but if anyone is interested I'd share...).

Someone having experience with these?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We've really struggled to find bags that do all that we need them to and which are also easily recyclable. There's a whole issue around compostable packaging in that hardly any one disposes of it properly. I'd be very keen to hear from packaging suppliers that are making progres with this stuff, its seems incredible that we dont have any easily availahle good solutions. At the moment, we pay a specialist recycling company to recycle bags. So, in the coffee shop, we have a big box from them. We then pay for an empty box and send it to them when it's full. They recycycle almost 100% of the material. It's really expensive though, around £150 a time if I remember correctly (see here ). Almost all bags have a metallicised layer which is what makes them tough to recycle i.e its the sperating of the two materials that is difficult. We've switched our retail bags to ones with a paper outer layer but they still have a metallicised plastic layer beneath that along wiht the valve keeps the beans in good condition.


----------

